# need someone good at maths!



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

okay, if i have 4oz of CGD and i use 5ml of it every evening how long will that last?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

How much liquid food do you get from 4oz of powder? The answer if this isn't taken into account is 23 days I think (4oz = 118 ml divide by 5ml = 23.6) or something like that lol 

Maths ain't my strongest point!


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

hmmm, i thought it would last longer tbh =P
oh well, surely the liquid doesnt matter as that is added afterwards and makes no difference to the orginal volume of the packet


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it would - if you have half a teaspoon of powder and add water to make it the right consistency, then it ain't half a teaspoon any more.

So 4oz of powder is not equal to 4oz of liquid mix and i smore than liekly actually 4 times the volume so you could, based on it being 4 times the volume, assume that your CGD would last 4 times longer @ approx 90-100 days :no1:


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i dont get it?
half a teaspoon would be way to little =P


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

How much liquid do you get from the 4oz?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

lol I gave up before I started trying to work it out - without knowing how much liquid is made from your 4oz then the root of your question is fruitless


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, if we forget the maths for the moment...

Just as an indication - 32oz of CGD lasted my 7 adults about a year  This works out that each gecko was offered approx 4.6oz each per year. 

This was giving fresh CGD every 2 days, not every day, and they were offered a little less than 5ml each.

So, on that basis, if you were feeding a single gecko 5ml every day, you could estimate your 4oz would last a little under 6 months?


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

4oz = 110ml, therefore would last you 22 doses


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

well CGD is 1 part powder and 2 parts water, so 5ml is the amount of power, plus 10ml of water is 15ml, why do you want to know the liquid amount, it makes no difference to how much powder i use a day


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> assume that your CGD would last 4 times longer @ approx 90-100 days :no1:


 no it wont cause i still use 5ml of powder a day regardless of the liquid amount!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

nighthunte29 said:


> well CGD is 1 part powder and 2 parts water, so 5ml is the amount of power, plus 10ml of water is 15ml, why do you want to know the liquid amount, it makes no difference to how much powder i use a day


I think you confused people because ml is a liquid measure, so people assumed you were talking about the CGD when it has been mixed with water.

Ok, a 5ml measure of CGD powder weighs approx 2.5g. I am talking about the 2-part diet though, the ready-mixed may be of differing density.

There is 113g in 4oz - so using 2.5g per day would last you around 45 days - i.e. a month and a half.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

why not mix up a large batch to the constitency you want then freeze it in an ice cube tray then you will know how much you have!


----------

